# Countryboy's Journal



## countryboy (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello,

New to the ironmag forum, but not new to losing weight.  Trouble is it keeps finding me..

I have been on and off of diets / whatever for my whole life.

The heaviest I have been was 296 when I was 19...  the lightest was 190 about 16 years ago...  been bouncing from 220 - 250 since.

(I am 5' 8" and 40 years old...)

Well, enough is enough.  Made the decision to turn this around.  Made an appointment at the Dr.'s and had a complete physical on January 14th, and was given the green light healthwise, so I am a healthy fat person.

Started eating "better", 6 meals a day and writing down what I was doing.  Lost ~ 10 lbs or so...

Mid February went back to the gym and started with cardio...  First treadmill, then added eliptical.

Feb 25th started with weights, whole body.  Low weight, one set per body part, high reps (15 - 20) working on form mostly...  Weights one day w/ cardio sprinkeld in..  2 on, one off, 3 on 1 off, whenever I could make it..

I had a hard time getting to the gym consistently..  needed a change.

Last week (3/17) I started the 5:00 am trek to the gym.  I also changed the workout a little bit:

Weights (whole body) - Mon / Wed / Fri  2 sets each body part, first 12 - 15 reps, second set 8 - 10 reps.
Cardio - Tue / Thur / Sat  1/2 hr. on treadmill, 1/2 hr. on eliptical

I will be keeping the whole body / cardio routine until mid April or so..  so far it seems to be working well.

Since I am very new, I am still learning the right form, and trying to adjust the weight to get the right amount for the reps.  If I hit 15 (first set) or over 10 on the second, I go up in weight...  which has been pretty frequent on some of the exercises..


----------



## countryboy (Mar 25, 2008)

*Catch up...  Monday 3/24*

Weight - 227.5 (had a GOOD Easter!)

Leg Extension - 80 X 15, 85 X 10
Leg Curl - 70 X 15, 80 X 12 (time to move up)
Leg Press - 270 X 12, 290 X 9 (this was a LOT for me, but felt good)
Lat pull down - 110 X 12, 120 X 8
Flat Bench DB - 35 X 15, 35 X 8 (my bench SUCKS!)
Standing DB Raise - 20 X 15, 20 X 12 (difficult [cheated] will stay here for now)
Standing Curls - 30 X 15, 30 X 15 (time to move up)
Lying Tricep Extension - 40 X 12, 40 X 12
Standing calf raise - #4 X 25
Bi / Tri cable - superset - 50 X 15, 60 X 12, 70 X 12 (good burn)

Trying to learn how to squat..  I "used" to be able to do it, but not a lot of weight.  So I started w/ no weight, 20 - 25 reps..  then 5 lbs, X 20, etc..  not a good one for me, but I am trying to learn and get it right..
basically just holding a weight against my chest for now...

Squat - 20 X 20, 25 X 20

Overall, was a good day...  I do not eat before working out..  may need to change that.

-Dennis


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

I come from a background similar to yours. 

I was 31, nothing but fat, and weaker than a six year-old girl. 

Don't sweat your numbers.  I started out at 70 pounds.

My advice to you is try to find someone to workout with.  Make sure that person is well motived so that if you're lazy, they'll drag your butt to the gym.  I workout at home, alone, and the going has been slow.  I just hit 215 on the Bench.

And good job starting a journal.  This will go a long way to ensuring that you stay in the game.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

so you found us, countryboy 
welcome, welcome!

i think it's great how you've been easing into the different stages of working out.  adding things in as you go and as you become comfortable with them.

don't rush yourself on how much you're benching, squatting or whatever.  hastiness reaps regret oftentimes.  just take it slow.  steady but sure progress is the way to go, my man.

my bench is pretty wimpy too, if that helps 
best of luck to you, and feel free to drop any questions.  there's lots of knowledgeable and helpful people here.

oh yea, and nice to have you join the improvement challenge to


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

welcome aboard. lots of fun and games in here. and alittle bit of gym talk now and then. 

good looking start to the program. main thing is to just like DOMS said, hold your self accountable and set 2 alarms for that wake up call.

katt and i  work out at 5 am also and i think nadirmg does to.
good luck to you.


----------



## countryboy (Mar 25, 2008)

*Update:  tuesday 3/25*

Weight:  226.4  BF 26.75%

cadio day...
treadmill wu 5, 30 mins, cool 5, incline 3,
High speed 5.7 :30
Low speed 3.7  2:30
Calories:  438

eliptical  incline 9, resistance 8
30 mins, 5 cool 35 total
Calories:  418

Felt REAL good...  heartrate is doing well on the recovery (HIT, treadmill) and was a steady 140 ish on the eliptical.


DOMS, Nadirmg, 
Thanks for the feedback.  I have done this multiple times, so I need to make sure I keep it going..  I have a personal journal I have been keeping as well.  Tracking all my meals, etc.  This one will allow others to provide "motivation" and constructive criticism along the way..

-Dennis


----------



## countryboy (Mar 25, 2008)

TOH,

I have 2 alarms...  one is the clock, the other is the wife's arm speeding across the bed if I don't get up soon enough..



I have read quite a bit of your and Katt's journals (amongst others)..  It is seeing your dedication along the way that helps me..

It is funny..  all the people that are "in shape" at the gym are the same ones that were there a year ago...

-Dennis


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

and in no time at all, *YOU* will be one of those giving inspiration.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

countryboy said:


> I have a personal journal I have been keeping as well.  Tracking all my meals, etc.  This one will allow others to provide "motivation" and constructive criticism along the way..



Then you've come to the right place.  We gots lots of motivation.  

And if that's not enough ...













  <-- that would be katt


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 25, 2008)

Is that a _ been there, done that  _ laugh?


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

take it for what you want.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 25, 2008)

Good luck CB, looking good man


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Then you've come to the right place.  We gots lots of motivation.
> 
> And if that's not enough ...
> 
> ...


----------



## katt (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Country Boy - glad to see you've started a journal - it's one more thing to keep you on track around here... It helped me alot!!  

and yeah,, I really don't have horns and a whip.....really....

Well,,, maybe I do have that whip.....


----------



## countryboy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Wednesday 3-26*

Pretty good day...  Weight 223.8

Weight day:
Leg Extension - 80 X 15, 85 X 11
Leg Curl - 80 X 13, 85 X 8
Leg Press - 270 X 12, 290 X 10 (good weight)
Lat pull down - 110 X 15, 120 X 12 (good reps)
Flat Bench DB - 40 X 10, 40 X 7 (better than last time, still SUCKS!)
Standing DB Raise - 20 X 15, 20 X 15 (still difficult, will stay here for now)
Standing Curls - 35 X 10, 30 X 12
Lying Tricep Extension - 40 X 15, 40 X 8
Standing calf raise - #4 X 25
Tri cable - superset - 50 X 15, 60 X 15, 70 X 15, 80 X 12 (will need to start tri's @ 60)
Bi cable - superset - 50 X 15, 60 X 15, 70 X 12

and the nemesis:
Squat - 45 (bar only) X 12, 45 X 15

first attempt was real bad..  pushed off my toes.
the rest were just "ok".. my arms / neck hurt more than my legs (from holding the bar)..


Thanks to all for stopping in..

Katt, I just love a girl with a whip...  all kinds of motivation there!



-Dennis


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey! Great journal mate - yours is shaping up to be an interesting journey indeed! Count me in, i'll be cheering you on!

I agree with nadir, i REALLY like the way you've slowly introduced things progressively into your life and your training. And Im glad you've decided to take things slow on the weight front and allow yourself time to get used to the movements before adding weight. Sometimes that's the hardest part of starting out, looking at everyone else and thinking 'God, im so embarrassed'.

And like TOH said, in no time at all, you'll be one of those providing inspiration to others. In fact, i bet you already do because your journey has already begun


----------



## Momma2 (Mar 26, 2008)

well it looks like we have the same problem get it off know how then it finds us again and it seems to get harder in the 40's (at least for me) so I'll be watching too.


----------



## the other half (Mar 26, 2008)

good workout, and dont worry the squats will come in time.

just enjoy  the muscle soreness, i think that is what  keeps us going back week after week


----------



## Pylon (Mar 26, 2008)

welcome aboard, CB.  It's always helpful to know you aren't alone, right?

Oh and Katt, I think we may need pics of you with the whip...for...um...motivational purposes...


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> welcome aboard, CB.  It's always helpful to know you aren't alone, right?
> 
> Oh and Katt, I think we may need pics of you with the whip...for...um...motivational purposes...



but please make sure that they aren't ones with TOH wearing the black mask and hand cuffs, ok?

heya, CB.  lookin' good man!  you'll be surprised how your muscle adapt and are ready to start taking on more.  always fun to flip back through your w/o journal and see how far you've come


----------



## countryboy (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thursday 3/27*

Cardio day...  Weight 224.6

OK, day did not start out well..  just shitty outlook, no energy, wanted to stay in bed (and I usually like cardio day)..

Oh well..  went anyways.  This is one of the days that really test the overall motivation...  If I hadn't done this journal, I probably would have hit the couch for a nap.

Treadmill:
None of the "good" ones were available..  Used one that had been broken down for some time.

WU 5:00

Workout 30:00
High 6.7  :30
Low 4.7 2:30

cool down 5:00...  total 40:00

the readout says 3.5 miles, 528 calories.  this is WAY off, as was the speed.  No way I am going that fast this soon..   machine sucked..

Eliptical
30:00 - Crossramp 10, Resistance 9
Heartrate stayed around 150 'ish..  this was much better.

3.2 miles, 435 calories.

Feel better now that it is done..  I actually "FEEL" healthier..??  make any sense??

-Dennis


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

Well done!  Going to a w/out when you don't feel like it is one of the best signs!

You'll find (or at least I did) that after you get in the groove here, you'll hate to miss gym time because you would have admit it in your journal.


----------



## countryboy (Mar 27, 2008)

All,

Thanks for stopping in and giving words of encouragement..

It is just REAL tough to stand in front of the squat rack and squat "just" the bar...  BUT..  It was only a few short weeks ago when I was squatting with no weight at all..  So it is small but quick improvements.

I am trying to remember..  Form > Form > Form  ..
the #'s will come later..

-Dennis


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

Exactly!!   Get the form down first, then start adding the weights.... you don't want to be one of those guys that people are staring at saying  is he doing????  We have one of those guys in our gym... pretty lean "runner" type guy,, bigger weights and shitty form all the time..

What Py said,, getting your ass out of bed when you really don't want to is a GREAT sign!!   Especially now that you know we'll give you a whole lot of shit if you start slacking...


----------



## Pylon (Mar 27, 2008)

One trick for getting the squat form down is to use the smith machine.  It stays on track, so you can focus on the movement.  Or just do prisoner squats.  (BW with your hands behind your head.)  They help with form too.

Also, when you are starting out, see if there is a 2x4 in the gym.  A lot of gyms have one lying around just for squatting.  Set it in the rack so that your heels are resting on it when you are in positions.  It will help your balance and your ROM.


----------



## countryboy (Mar 28, 2008)

*Update 3/28*

Pretty good day... Weight 222.8

Weight day:
Leg Extension - 80 X 15, 85 X 12
Leg Curl - 80 X 15, 85 X 9
Leg Press - 270 X 15, 300 X 10 (WooHoo!!)
Lat pull down - 110 X 15, 120 X 10
Flat Bench DB - 40 X 10, 35 X 12
Standing DB Raise - 20 X 15, 20 X 15
Standing Curls - 25 X 15, 25 X 15
Lying Tricep Extension - 30 X 15, 30 X 15
Standing calf raise - #4 X 25

and the nemesis:
Squat - Prisoner squat, no weight 1 X 10, 1 X 12

Traveling, so the updates may not be frequent.
Will be back in town on Wednesday, the latest.

Very little rest (4 1/2 hours) so the workout was not the best, but felt OK overall.  Killed my energy with the leg presses.. 
-Dennis


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 29, 2008)

Honestly mate - you're doing great to be going to the gym and killing yourself when you don't feel like it. I know what you mean too about feeling healthier when you come out of the gym. I have pretty serious asthma and when im done with my days workout, i feel like i can breathe easier and like my lungs are bottomless, like i could breathe in forever. Weird, i know, but i love it!

Good job


----------



## countryboy (Mar 29, 2008)

*Update 3/29*

Greetings...

Quick update..
Found a local gym, small but has everything.  Cardio day..  Went to Breakfast with Mom and the relatives, then headed down to workout.

Place is nice..  Clean, new..

Treadmill:
WU 5
High 5.7 / :30
Low 3.7 / 2:30
30 mins.

5 Cool down..  400 cals burned

30 mins on eliptical.. This is a Cybex one, with the drum in the front..  Feels weird on the knees, but finished the 30 mins.  300 cals burned.

Will bring my camera and take some pics of the gym..  Also, you need to see the amount of snow they have here in Northern Maine..  Over 200 inches, and they expect more. (record breaking season)

Paid for 3 days in advance, so I need to get down on Monday (weights) and Tuesday (cardio again) before I head back home tues morning..

-Dennis


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

way to keep at it.  

i have a hard time wanting to workout when we are traveling.
you are better than me.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

where's your monday workout!!?  you were warned fair and square we'd give you hell!

nah, i'm just kidding.  good job fitting in a workout on a saturday!


----------



## countryboy (Mar 31, 2008)

*Update 3/31*

Greetings...

Monday, weight day.

Different gym, different machines, ...

Leg extension, 75 x 15, 87.5 x 10
Leg curl, 75 x 12, 80 x 10
Front Squat, smith machine, bare bar, 2 x 15
DB row, 50 x 15, 50 x 15
Flat bench db, 35 x 15, 40 x 8
Standing db raise, side 20 x 15, front, 15 x 15
DB Curls, 35 x 12, 30 x 10
Lying tri x-tension, 45 x 10, 45 x 8

Cut it short..
Was running late, and the damn dog ran away so I had to chase here for 15 mins (by truck, so it doesn't count for cardio  ) but still a good workout.

-Dennis


----------



## countryboy (Mar 31, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> where's your monday workout!!?  you were warned fair and square we'd give you hell!
> 
> nah, i'm just kidding.  good job fitting in a workout on a saturday!



Glad you are keeping tabs...  Now I KNOW I can't get away with anything..



Posted the workout, just late..  busy day.  Will be up early at the gym tomorrow (cardio) and then breakfast with the relatives..  and back on the road to head for home.

Will post tomorrows workout (and hopefully pics of the gym / owner) while I am on my way..  since it is only a 10 hr trip..


----------



## countryboy (Mar 31, 2008)

the other half said:


> way to keep at it.
> 
> i have a hard time wanting to workout when we are traveling.
> you are better than me.



Thanks!

This is one of the things I NEED to do..  change my habits.  I am trying not to allow ANY excuses.

When I am at the level you are, I may not be as rigid..  but right now I need to keep on it.  I take a few days off and it takes me a week to get back to where I was.  That is too much lost time.  Although sometimes it is well worth it!

(at least I did have a piece, YES ONE, of my Mom's homemade fudge)..


-Dennis


----------



## Pylon (Mar 31, 2008)

A piece of home made fudge huh?  I guess one is OK.  But we don't want you to backslide. Send the rest to me.  I'll keep it...um...safe...


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2008)

FUDGE?  Why didn't anyone call me?


----------



## katt (Apr 1, 2008)

oh man,, fudge.....


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 1, 2008)

don't you guys think that after a long time of no yummy things... like fudge, for example... that when you eat junk or sweet things you can't handle as much as you could've had you been eating bad for a long time?

i try to have planned cheats but i usually only get about halfway through the cheat and then i'm like, 'ugh... too sweet, can't handle anymore..'

not to say that i don't enjoy them.  because i do


----------



## countryboy (Apr 1, 2008)

*Update 4/1*

Cardio Day..

35 min treadmill
wu 5min
HI 5.7 :30
Lo 3.7 2:00

Calories burned 370

Stair Climber
20 Mins low speed (good heart rate)
Calories burned 170

Took some pics of the gym (will post later when I get the card out of my camera somewhere in the bag..??)..

Nice place..  will visit again.

Funny, I mention my workouts and one or two people pop in to say something...  I mention FUDGE and the whole gang appears..  

..  the bait is set..  the word FUDGE appears twice in this post..



Will be a hoot to get on the scale and take the measurements tomorrow..


----------



## Pylon (Apr 1, 2008)

mmm.....fudge......


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

lets see the trade off here.

1 piece of fudge-a little guilt
hurting moms feeling by not have any-alot of guilt

you made the right choice.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Update 4/2*

Weight Day....

Slept in, so I went to workout after work / supper..  

Where the hell did all these people come from..??  When you are used to the AM crowd, the evening crowd is overwhelming..  Oh well, did it anyway..

WU 6 min bike
Leg extension - 80 X 15, 90 X 8
Leg Curl - 80 X 15, 90 X 8
Leg Press - 270 X 15, 320 X 12 (PR? can't remember that far back)
Lat Pull down - 110 X 15, 120 X 8 (did 10 on second set last time??)
Flat Bench DB - 35 X 12, 40 X 8 (did 10 on second set last time..??  WTF?)
Stand DB raise - Side, 15 X 20, front 15 X 8
Tri extension - 40 X 12, 40 X 10 + 2 neg
Dumbell Curl - 30 X 12...  out..

Running late, so I cut it short...
Not bad..  felt better about an hour after the workout..


----------



## countryboy (Apr 2, 2008)

*Tale of the tape*

From this morning....

Weight - 222 started at 246, -24 lbs.
(still bloated from vacation, will be less tomorrow)

BF % = 25 MM or 26.25%   (not sure where I started??)
LMM = 163.73  (actually up .7 from when I first measured)
Fat = -8.07 lbs from when I started to measure


Neck -1/2"
Chest -1/2"
Waist -1/4"
Hips -3/4"
Biceps -3/4"
Forearm -1/4"
Legs -1/2"
Calfs -5/8"

Arms / Legs measurements are each, not total...

WooHoo!!!  I'm shrinking...  and it looks like the majority is coming from FAT not muscle...

On to the fitness challenge...


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 3, 2008)

dennis, i'm seeing some great progress here.  way to go!
i've never used a tape measure before, but i'll bet its a good feeling to start seeing your measurements drop!


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> don't you guys think that after a long time of no yummy things... like fudge, for example... that when you eat junk or sweet things you can't handle as much as you could've had you been eating bad for a long time?
> 
> i try to have planned cheats but i usually only get about halfway through the cheat and then i'm like, 'ugh... too sweet, can't handle anymore..'
> 
> not to say that i don't enjoy them.  because i do



Exactly the way it is for me...kinda


----------



## katt (Apr 3, 2008)

countryboy said:


> From this morning....
> 
> Weight - 222 started at 246, -24 lbs.
> (still bloated from vacation, will be less tomorrow)
> ...



Great job on the weight loss!!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

countryboy said:


> From this morning....
> 
> Weight - 222 started at 246, -24 lbs.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 3, 2008)

*Update 4/3*

Cardio day....
Weight 221.2

Treadmill, 40 mins
WU 5
Hi - 5.7 :30
Low - 3.7 2:30
Cool down 5 mins
424 calories 2.6 miles

Eliptical, 30 mins
Incline 9, Resistance 8
5 min cool down
413 calories 236 miles

Actually felt good getting up, going to the gym and getting the workout done..??  Maybe I _COULD_ get used to this..

-Dennis


----------



## Pylon (Apr 3, 2008)

21 days to form a habit!  Good job!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Update 4/4*

Weight Day
Weight 220.6  BF 25 mm

Tired, but needed to get it done...

Essentially reduced weight by 25 - 30 % on all exercises, and did 2 sets of 15 for all of them...  Whole body workout.

Quick easy workout..


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to everyone who has stopped by and commented..  It has been a trying journey thus far..  but I am starting to see that it really is the journey, not the destination...

As before...  I think I am getting to like the working out!  I know I am liking the effects..

Will be traveling for vacation in a couple of weeks..  that will be a major obstacle.  As this is where the yo-yo cycle starts..  Vacation, summer, nice weather...  Will just need to keep the morning gym / workout schedule going.  Changes to the program post vacation are already in the planning stages..

-Dennis


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 4, 2008)

I picked a good time to drop in...congrats on all that weight loss!! You must feel great!!

ok...part of being new requires pictures!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 4, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> ......
> 
> ok...part of being new requires pictures!!!



I did the "before" (well actually about month 2) in the "fitness challenge" thread...

I am hoping to do them about a month a part..  Maybe in a week and a half before vacation, as that was my first goal..  

It's gonna be close...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 5, 2008)

*Update 4/5*

Cardio Day - Weight 219.4

Treadmill
wu 5 mins
30 mins
Hi 5.7 :30
Lo 3.7 2:30

Upped the incline to 5% and speed to 6 / 4 for the last 10 mins..
450 calories


Eliptical  30 mins
incline 10, resistance 9
Calories - 460

Good workout!  Sun came out so I did yard work...

Raking 1 X 5,500,032 reps...


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Cardio Day -
> Raking 1 X 5,500,032 reps...




What????   That's it??????  I would have sworn you could have gotten to the 6,000,000 mark..


----------



## countryboy (Apr 7, 2008)

*Update 4/7*

Weight Day - Weight 219.8 BF = 24mm or 26.32%

WTF??  The measurement for 25 mm is 26.25% and for 24 it's 26.32%  So the skinfold is smaller but contains more fat...  HHHmmm.... must be a typo..

Oh well,

Standard weight day...  don't have my sheet here but I did the usual weights, and added at least 1 - 2 reps on the second set of each exercise.

Leg Press was 290 X 15 then 320 X 12...  upped first set from 270

and I tweaked my back / shoulder picking up my pen off the floor...  go figure..!

Finished the rest off (chest / arms) then called it a day..

-Dennis


----------



## countryboy (Apr 7, 2008)

katt said:


> What????   That's it??????  I would have sworn you could have gotten to the 6,000,000 mark..



..  started to get late and I wanted to go clean my truck...

Priorities!

The lawn ain't going anywhere....


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

dude, do we need to get you a lifting belt for that pen.

so if you would have hit 6,000,000 on the raking, would that have been a "pr"?


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

the other half said:


> dude, do we need to get you a lifting belt for that pen.
> 
> so if you would have hit 6,000,000 on the raking, would that have been a "pr"?



Yes on both counts...

Feel much better today..  just cardio, no "lifting" of anything...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

*update 4/8*

Cardio day - weight 221.2

Treadmill 40
WU 5
10 - 3.6
20 - 3.7

Cool down 5
Calories 425

Eliptical 20
Incline 10
Resistance 8
Calories 300

... another week...  then vacation.  During vacation will only look to workout 3 -4 days weights only, and give the cardio a break.  When I return I will change the weight routine to something with a split to it..  get away from the whole body workout.

Will be time to step it up a notch..  Any suggestions?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

hey hey, looks like you're hanging in there, dude!  vacation in florida?  niiiice.  almost down to your first weight goal huh?  great work!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

I suggest HIT, it's very intense


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I suggest HIT...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hey hey, looks like you're hanging in there, dude!  vacation in florida?  niiiice.  almost down to your first weight goal huh?  great work!



Thanks!

How's the studying coming along..?


----------



## Pylon (Apr 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I suggest HIT, it's very intense


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How's the studying coming along..?



dennis, it's going slow.  very humbling.  i can't use a calculator on the test.  i feel like a friggin' 8 year old that has trouble with long division...  lol


----------



## goob (Apr 8, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I suggest HIT, it's very intense


 
Hey Countryboy, making some good progress in here.  

If you've never done HIT before, be wary as it's hard core.  I think to get the best out of it, you have to push yourself hard.  The weights will be lower, but you will barely rest at all.

It's a pretty good suggestion - weight/training and cardio combined almost.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 8, 2008)

countryboy said:


>


 

c'mon now!!!  it leaves a lot more time in the day for Cardio   after my 5k I may switch back to HIT, no matter what I switch to I always find myself missing the burn/DOMS I get with HIT  

I'm pathetic I know


----------



## Pylon (Apr 9, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> c'mon now!!!  it leaves a lot more time in the day for Cardio   after my 5k I may switch back to HIT, no matter what I switch to I always find myself missing the burn/DOMS I get with HIT
> 
> I'm pathetic I know



Not pathetic...addicted!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey countryboy! Hows things? Where are you going on holiday? I bet you can't wait huh?

I'm going to throw in my two cents and agree that HIIT is great for stepping up the intensity of your workouts a bit. Or alot, depending how often you do it


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Update 4/10*

Oh well...  all good things must come to an end...  

Yesterday, woke up (only 4 hrs sleep) was like a zombie..  gained back a bunch of weight (WTF??).  Only thing was the lack of sleep...

F@#$ It!

Went to the couch, took the day off of work, did yard work...



Today:
Back in the gym...

Cardio
Treadmill 40 mins
WU 5
Hi - 5.5 :30
Lo - 3.7 2:30
2.6 miles, Calories - 427

Eliptical
35 mins
Incline 10, Resistance 9
2.5 miles, Calories - 424

Feel better...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> I suggest HIT, it's very intense



Are you talking HIT w/ weights or cardio??

I see quite a few ageeing with you...  Will need to check this out.  I am doing "interval training" with the cardio ...

Treadmill
Hi speed for :30 seconds
Low speed for 2:30

And the intervals are getting smaller, next is
Hi - :45
Low 2:15
(2 weeks)

then
Hi - 1:00
Low - 2:00

etc..  I have it laid out (was given to me by a coach) and takes a total of 14 weeks, with every 4th week I believe, off from cardio, just weights...

If you are talking High Intensity w/ weights... then I will need to look into that...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> dennis, it's going slow.  very humbling.  i can't use a calculator on the test.  i feel like a friggin' 8 year old that has trouble with long division...  lol



That is too funny....

All through High school, I worked in a grocery store (small mom & pop one) and could "ring up" an entire order in my head, including sales tax....

Now I need a calculator to subtract anything with 2 or more digits...  Only thing is I am not taking any test...

Good luck, exercise the mind..  !!

-Dennis


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

*HIT - sounds like the winner..!*



goob said:


> Hey Countryboy, making some good progress in here.
> 
> If you've never done HIT before, be wary as it's hard core.  I think to get the best out of it, you have to push yourself hard.  The weights will be lower, but you will barely rest at all.
> 
> It's a pretty good suggestion - weight/training and cardio combined almost.




Thanks Goob...  Hit a speed bump this week, but will get over it..

I need to look into this HIT stuff...  seems to be the general concensus...






b_reed23 said:


> ... I always find myself missing the burn/DOMS I get with HIT
> 
> I'm pathetic I know



Hello B,  I know about the burns (haven't REALLY been feeling them all that much)..  what are DOMS?  Will look it up..





SamEaston said:


> Hey countryboy! Hows things? Where are you going on holiday? I bet you can't wait huh?
> 
> I'm going to throw in my two cents and agree that HIIT is great for stepping up the intensity of your workouts a bit. Or alot, depending how often you do it



Hello Sam,

Heading down to Key Largo fo a week of diving...  should be a bunch of fun!  Hope the weather holds out..

Yes, everyone is on the HIT bandwagon, will need to find out more..


----------



## countryboy (Apr 10, 2008)

DOMS = Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness

I hate acronyms....!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)

HIT and HIIT are two different things.

HIIT is the cardio work.  (High intensity interval training...yes, more acronyms.)  Sprints, then easy, repeat.  An interesting variation is Tabata, which is 20 seconds of all out, 10 seconds of rest, repeat x7.  Brutal.

HIT (high intensity training) is a lifting protocol having to do with slow rep cadence (often a 2 count up, one count pause, 4 count down, one count pause) that uses heavy weights (relatively speaking) often paired with short sets.  My favorite, Heavy Duty (built by Mike Mentzer) calls for you to lift 2x per week, 3 to 5 sets each day.  But it's brutal if done right.  You learn a lot about yourself and your body.  I think it's worth doing a few cycles just to get to know your body.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey there, CB! Nice journal.  Good to see you sticking with things.  I, personally have been on a cut for about 3 years   Soon, it will be over and i can try a clean bulk these folks are always talking about.  Stick it out and you'll see the improvements though.  There are some great examples of people who did it right here in your journal.  I'll be following along.  Good luck!


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> HIT and HIIT are two different things.
> 
> HIIT is the cardio work. (High intensity interval training...yes, more acronyms.) Sprints, then easy, repeat. An interesting variation is Tabata, which is 20 seconds of all out, 10 seconds of rest, repeat x7. Brutal.
> 
> HIT (high intensity training) is a lifting protocol having to do with slow rep cadence (often a 2 count up, one count pause, 4 count down, one count pause) that uses heavy weights (relatively speaking) often paired with short sets. My favorite, Heavy Duty (built by Mike Mentzer) calls for you to lift 2x per week, 3 to 5 sets each day. But it's brutal if done right. You learn a lot about yourself and your body. I think it's worth doing a few cycles just to get to know your body.


 

Yeah, if anything HIIT is even more brutal.....

Tabata protocol kills even the bravest of souls.  I can say that I stared the beast in the face, smelt his fetid breath and heard his roar, but I never slew him........


----------



## katt (Apr 10, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Heading down to Key Largo
> 
> ..




YouTube - Bertie Higgins - Key Largo (Covers Slide)

Thought I'd give you a little mood music....


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 10, 2008)

how goes it CB??


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

*Update 4/11*

Weight Day - weight 222 (still up, but oh well...)

wu 6 mins, bike
leg extension - 70 X 15,15
Leg curl - 70 X 15, 15
Leg Press - 180 X 15, 270 X 15
Lat Pull Down - 100 X 15,15
DB Bench - 30 X 15,15
Shoulder raise - 20 X 15,15
Curl - 25 X 15,15
Skull Crush - 30 X 15,15

Dropped the weight on everything and went for quick movement / in form and controlled.
Total time including wu was 40 mins...  quick and dirty.

Feel VERY good after this one..

I will be posting a detailed entry on the end of my first phase (April 15) right before vaca... and will do pics to compare with the others (Ugh!).  Will see what they have for equipment at the hotel and maybe do a few workouts to stay in check... want to really "recover" as I an thinking I went too low on the calories for the amount of time and energy I was spending in the gym..

Looking at the next phase for workout and changes I can do.  I already have quite a few suggestions, and a few workouts to go through and "tweak"...  need to amp up the metabolism and get some good energy back!

-Dennis


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

katt said:


> YouTube - Bertie Higgins - Key Largo (Covers Slide)
> 
> Thought I'd give you a little mood music....



Cool!  

Thanks...

Listening now...


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> how goes it CB??



So far so good B, ...  How's the running coming along?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

Pylon said:


> HIT and HIIT are two different things.
> 
> HIIT is the cardio work.  (High intensity interval training...yes, more acronyms.)  Sprints, then easy, repeat.  An interesting variation is Tabata, which is 20 seconds of all out, 10 seconds of rest, repeat x7.  Brutal.
> 
> HIT (high intensity training) is a lifting protocol having to do with slow rep cadence (often a 2 count up, one count pause, 4 count down, one count pause) that uses heavy weights (relatively speaking) often paired with short sets.  My favorite, Heavy Duty (built by Mike Mentzer) calls for you to lift 2x per week, 3 to 5 sets each day.  But it's brutal if done right.  You learn a lot about yourself and your body.  I think it's worth doing a few cycles just to get to know your body.




That's an excellent description there. I was talking about HIIT. I don't think i would advise HIT for anyone whose been lifting less than 12 months.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 11, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I don't think i would advise HIT for anyone whose been lifting less than 12 months.



Agreed.  I should have been more clear on that.  It is not for beginners at all.  Still, a worthwhile endeavor, IMHO.


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 11, 2008)

HIT??? Did I hear HIT??? LOL!!! Brother Country, you seem to be progressing very well, sound w/o's going on in here!!! Excellent job, keep at it!!! You say you want to "Up" your metabolism, HIT will Definatly do that, how long have you been lifting??? Hope you don't mind me droppin in!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 11, 2008)

Archangel said:


> HIT??? Did I hear HIT??? LOL!!! Brother Country, you seem to be progressing very well, sound w/o's going on in here!!! Excellent job, keep at it!!! You say you want to "Up" your metabolism, HIT will Definatly do that, how long have you been lifting??? Hope you don't mind me droppin in!!!



Don't mind at all...  Welcome!

"how long have I been lifting?  HHhhmmmm...  Let's see..   this time, 6 weeks 

Never REALLY was that great..  had times of 6 months - year, at best..  no longevity, hence the yo-yo effect..

I started w/ whole body, 1 set per exercise 2 - 3 times per week (varied days, light weight, form being the most important)..  switched to dedicated m, w, f, weights..  t, th, s, cardio  after week 3, went to 2 sets per exercise.  Some days I went heavier w/ less reps, others (like today) I went down a bit in weight, and upped the reps for 2 x 15..  

I have glearned some stuff from "Built", "Gaz" and "P-Funk" (amongst others) for putting together my next workout plan...  More focus on weights, split routine (not sure if it will be 2 or 3 day split) and HIIT on the cardio, cutting back on the hour + sessions I am doing now.  Should be a hoot..  

Will be going over things and writing a "final" log for my first session (Jan 15 - April 15)..  then vacation, then back at it.. for the next goal date of July 1st.

Right now HIT is not in the picture, as it seems that a good partner / spotter is a must..  which I am currently lacking..

Any and all comments are welcome.  Thanks again for stopping by..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 12, 2008)

I definatly recommend a partner, but you can still push pretty hard on your own!!! Best wishes in whatever you decide my Friend!!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

yo country-

you're doing such a great job, man.  even w/o'ing out in the hotels.  props, man!  i agree with AA, you've got solid w/o's going on and making some very good progress.  everyone has a story and a journey and yours is an encouraging one!
tear it up, man!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

*Update 4/12*

Greetings,

Basic "cardio" day..  

Took the dog for a lllooonnngggg walk..  had her ass dragging...  I need to get her in shape for phase II...

Weight 219.2 (again!  right where I was last week..)
Body Fat - 22mm WooHoo..  this is looking good..  = 25.3%



Will probably hit the gym tomorrow mid morning..  Will be taking the pup for another "walk"..  he he he..  I'll get the damn energy out of her yet..

-Dennis


----------



## countryboy (Apr 12, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> yo country-
> 
> you're doing such a great job, man.  even w/o'ing out in the hotels.  props, man!  i agree with AA, you've got solid w/o's going on and making some very good progress.  everyone has a story and a journey and yours is an encouraging one!
> tear it up, man!



Thanks!

Knowing you will check in and keep me in line helps..  

Will be heading over to your journal to see what's cooking..  Se ya over there!

-Dennis


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 13, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Basic "cardio" day..
> 
> ...



I wish i had a dog. What kind do you have?


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 13, 2008)

you are doing great, man.  hope some of that dedication rubs off on me.  I'm inspired by your work.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 13, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I wish i had a dog. What kind do you have?



Why??  Do you want her..  ??

Mutt..  Part Pit bull, part Boxer..  Brindle color..  Very nice!  I always wanted a brindle boxer...  was about 1 1/2 years after I had to put down my last one..  We came across this one.  VERY high energy.  I kept saying I would bring her for walks..  (did last summer, but not consistent).  

Measured it out..  Our "route" is 4 miles..  Time was 1:14  Including her BR break to start us off..  

Figured this would get some energy out of her..  she gets back in the house and does laps around the coffee table..  like the damn energizer bunny..


----------



## countryboy (Apr 13, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> you are doing great, man.  hope some of that dedication rubs off on me.  I'm inspired by your work.



WOW!  Thanks...

Just trying to do what I can..  and keeping the journal keeps me honest..

Hearing your comment will give me even more motivation..  

-Dennis


----------



## countryboy (Apr 13, 2008)

*Update 4/13*

Basic health walk...

Weight 219.6

Measured the distance..  ~4 miles.. If you count my driveway 
Time 1:14, including the lead off bio break for the puppy..  Was surprised on the distance.  Will do this again tomorrow..

Did not make the gym..  Went to the pool wife my wife to get her a new set of booties / fins for our dive trip, and give her a chance to try them out before we leave for Florida!

Appologies for not leaving more info in other's journals..  Late night(s) and need to get some sleep..

-Dennis


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 13, 2008)

your dog is adorable!!!

speaking of your wife...why no pics of your family in the gallery??  Do you have any kids??  What kind of job do you do?? We want to get to know you more than through your workouts!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks about the pup!

Light day to start...  2 mile walk w/ the dog.
Weight - Even 219  BF was 22mm (I believe) from yesterday's measurement.  Will be taking the "final" measurement for this quarter, along with body measurements.

Gym / weights tonight for the last whole body workout.

Will post the new workout once I get some of the exercises spelled out.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

Updated some of the profile bits...  will add more as time goes on.  

Pics of the wife...  Hmmm..  she's not fond of those..  LOL..


----------



## countryboy (Apr 14, 2008)

*Update 4/14 - evening workout*

OK..  last "real" one for a bit..  so I tried to hit it hard 

I am not good at squats..  so let's get 'em done 

workout 4/14

wu - eliptical 6 mins

squat - smith machine, 5 lb weights under heels (no 2 X 4)
bar X 15
105 X 12
155 X 8
175 X 6
65 X 12

DeadLift  (never really did these before..?)
125 X 12
175 X 8
195 X 4
225 X 2
125 X 10

Leg Extension
50 X 10
70 X 8
80 X 6
50 X 10

Leg Curl
50 X 10
70 X 8
80 X 6
50 X 10

Abs
Crunch BW 25, 15, 15
Leg Lift BW 20, 20

Treadmill
WU 5
Incline 3.5, pace 3.7
20 Mins
Cool down - 5 mins, 3.4, 3.3, 3.2, 3.1, 3.0


Now I will check out the comments on the training routine I posted..


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 14, 2008)

countryboy said:


> OK..  last "real" one for a bit..  so I tried to hit it hard
> 
> I am not good at squats..  so let's get 'em done



countryboy.  countryboy.  countryboy.  your ability to speak ridiculous things about yourself confounds me.

i checked the beginning of your journal and you were squatting with a 25 lb weight to your chest.  less than a month later you're already squatting 175 lbs.    that speaks VOLUMES about how you're progressing as well as your confidence level.

_excellent_ work.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 14, 2008)

Good work there, CB.  Does the plate/board under your heels help with the balance?


----------



## heeth (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey man i read your most of your journal you look like your progressing well.  Just keep with it and good things will happen.


----------



## hornypornstar (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice thread


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 14, 2008)

doing great!!  hey, an input you can take or leave from me......don't get too wrapped up in all the measurements and scale watching and stuff.  it's fun when you are seeing rapid improvements, a downer when your not.....just have fun!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 14, 2008)

those are great numbers on your deads...especially having never done them before...way to try something new!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 15, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> those are great numbers on your deads...especially having never done them before...way to try something new!!!!!!!!!



Thats what i was thinking! 

Amazing work - and on the squats too. Fabulous, really great


----------



## countryboy (Apr 15, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> countryboy.  countryboy.  countryboy.  your ability to speak ridiculous things about yourself confounds me.
> 
> i checked the beginning of your journal and you were squatting with a 25 lb weight to your chest.  less than a month later you're already squatting 175 lbs.    that speaks VOLUMES about how you're progressing as well as your confidence level.
> 
> _excellent_ work.



Thank you...  Yes, we are hard on ourselves..  I was speaking in the terms of "taming the beast"..  which I think I did ok with..  




Pylon said:


> Good work there, CB.  Does the plate/board under your heels help with the balance?



Yes, lifting my heel even that extra 1 inch helped a lot..  Good suggestion with the 2 X 4, I just improvised




heeth said:


> Hey man i read your most of your journal you look like your progressing well.  Just keep with it and good things will happen.



Thanks!



hornypornstar said:


> Nice thread



Thanks to you as well..  I think. 




boilermaker said:


> doing great!!  hey, an input you can take or leave from me......don't get too wrapped up in all the measurements and scale watching and stuff.  it's fun when you are seeing rapid improvements, a downer when your not.....just have fun!



Hey there!  ..  Yes..  see my end of phase 1 post.  I need to stop looking at the gauges, and enjoy the ride.  

(..but for now, looking at the gauges is cool )




b_reed23 said:


> those are great numbers on your deads...especially having never done them before...way to try something new!!!!!!!!!



Thanks!..  Yes was very good.  The leg presses were hurting my lower back, so I gave this a shot..  




SamEaston said:


> Thats what i was thinking!
> 
> Amazing work - and on the squats too. Fabulous, really great



Thanks!



*********************

OK, time for vacation...  Will touch base as possible but nothing guaranteed!

take care, be safe!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 15, 2008)

*This was supposed to be before the other one.... *

Greetings....

End of Phase 1..  Jan 14 - April 15
Overall I would rate a great Success!

Weight  246 - 217 = -29 lbs

BF  (Didn't measure in beginning)
30 mm - 22 mm = -8mm (28.92 - 25.3 = -3.62%)


Started with Diet, then added Cardio, then weights..
Tried (and did well) to work out at least 6 days a week (5 am)
M, W, F - weights whole body
T, TH, S - Cardio, interval and Steady

The main problem I had was eating...  enough.
I was consuming about 1800 calories a day..  and was getting weaker / slower.
Sleep - A couple of nights are late for me, I need to get more sleep.

Between the calories and lack of sleep I could see a pattern of poor workouts and a lack of motiviation.  It was tough to get going some days..  others I just said F@ck it!  

Next steps:
For the detail, you can look in the training forum, as I posted my intended workout..  Simple walking in the am, workouts in the afternoon.  Double the times per day I raise my heart rate, and allow for more sleep, and stronger afternoon workouts.

That is a VERY brief rundown of the past 3 months...

One of the items stated was keeping track of all the numbers...  Yes it gets to be "too much"..  Although just starting out, I need to see the big changes..  I have focused too much on the destination, and need to look more into the journey!

It is a great journey..  and I am enjoying the ride!

Working out is giving me a new energy and outlook, this is friggin' addicting


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a feeling your gonna be one of the newbs that sticks around with us!!! I am so glad, your a wonderful addition to IM, and reading your end of phase 1 is really inspiring!!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 15, 2008)

As others have said, you're making excellent progress.  

Two things, though. 

If possible, get away from the smith for squats. Do you have access to a power cage?

Watch out for high rep DLs.  Form tends to get sloppy when doing high reps and bad form + DLs = back problems.  I'm not saying don't do them, just be very aware of your form.

And one more thing.  Enjoy that vacation.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

Excellent progress - you must be proud. Yes it's hard work, but as my granny always says, if somethings not difficult to achieve, it's probably not worth it.

Good for you - and bring on stage 2!! WOOT!!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

so when does phase II begin??


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> so when does phase II begin??



i think he has to get the beach sand out of unmentionable places first to avoid chafing


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 22, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> i think he has to get the beach sand out of unmentionable places first to avoid chafing


----------



## countryboy (Apr 23, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> so when does phase II begin??





Tomorrow morning, 6:00 am sharp!  

Couldn't slide past ya, huh...  Just returned this evening, 9:00 pm..

Was a bad, bad boy...  

Back to work.  Will catch up on everyone's journals soon..

-Dennis

<shaking out sand...>


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

he's BACK!


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

kick ass on phase 2. glad to see some one in here making progress besides nardirmg.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 23, 2008)

a bad boy huh??? do you know what we do to bad boys around here??


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

im bad, im bad.


----------



## nartic (Apr 25, 2008)

Welcome to the fam bro.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> a bad boy huh??? do you know what we do to bad boys around here??



Ouch!  Ouch!  Ouch!




Do it again!


Nice Avatar!


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey, nice work CB by the way. - 29 pounds is a pretty damn good start.

As OH said, you're making some awesome progress.



			
				b reed23 said:
			
		

> a bad boy huh??? do you know what we do to bad boys around here??


 
 If this is the case.....I dread to think what i've got coming to me.........


----------



## countryboy (Apr 25, 2008)

OK, catching up...

Thursday - 2 mile walk morning, 2 mile in the evening....
Friday - 3 mile walk morning...

Back on track with the diet...    only + 2 lbs from vacation (now..)  he he..

Back in the gym tomorrow am..  with a new workout.

This is a turning point...  every other time I started a program, I would go on vaca and life would get in the way..  I will NOT let it happen this time..


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello Brother Country!!! Sent you a reply, let me know what ???'s you have my Friend, I will try and help!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## countryboy (Apr 26, 2008)

*Update 4/26*

Greetings all...

Posting late..  but had a great day..

2 mile walk :30 mins (AM)

weight day - PUSH  rest intervals 1 min
Chest (A)
Flat DB Bench
20 X 12, 30 X 10, 40 X 8, 45 X 6 (Fail)

Incline DB Press
20 X 10, 20 X 10, 20 X 10

Flies
15 X 10, 20 X 8
Pec Dec
30 X 10, 20 X 12


Delts (A)
Seated DB Press
10 X 10, 15 X 10 20 X 5, 20 X 5

DB Laterals
15 X 10, 15 X 10, 20 X 8, 20 X 8


Triceps (A)
CG Benches
30 X 12, 40 X 10, 50 X 10 (Fail)


Treadmill Interval
Incline 5
Speed
5.5 :30
3.5 1:00

cool down 5 mins

Total time 1:15 (not counting am walk)

first time for this workout, so I needed to play around with the weights...

Will see how I feel tomorrow


----------



## countryboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Good work there, CB.  Does the plate/board under your heels help with the balance?



Yes, helped very much!




Triple Threat said:


> ...Two things, though.
> 
> If possible, get away from the smith for squats. Do you have access to a power cage?
> 
> ...



thanks!  On the squats, yes there are cages, etc. but in the evening there is slim pickings..  I had the chance with the smith and took it.  Will be progressing to "free" ones when possible..

Thanks for the info on the DL's..  new exercise so the # of reps was mainly looking for the right weight.  My back actually felt better than doing leg presses..

Vacation done...   but was great...




the other half said:


> kick ass on phase 2. glad to see some one in here making progress besides nardirmg.



thanks!  yeah nads is kicking some serious butt..




nartic said:


> Welcome to the fam bro.



Thanks!

B, right back at ya..  

Arch, sent pm back on the ???'s  I really appreciate it.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 27, 2008)

Yay - bring on stage II


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 27, 2008)

way to get right back on the horse, Dennis!!!!    I too have let a couple days of r and r derail everything, lol.  good to see ya get right back at it.


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice workout Dennis!!!!  On the smiths...I really like to work them in once in a while...it's all about variety


----------



## countryboy (Apr 28, 2008)

*Update 4/28*

Sunday - Basically off, went for 2 mile walk with the puppy..  
Nephew's B-day (18) so it was Pizza and Ice cream cake..  still managed to stay under the # for calories...  But the carbs took a ride 

Today:

Weight 216, BF% = 21mm (Can't lookup the actual % #'s)
I have stuff this afternoon, had to move the workout back to the AM..  Raining out, so the puppy got to have a day off..  


*Weights - Pull A*
Cadence 2x4x

*Bent over BB rows**
35 X 15

125 X 8
R/P
125 X 8
R/P
125 X 6

*Close Grip Pulldowns**
60 X 12

100 X 8
R/P
110  6

*WG Seated Rows**
60 X 12

100 X 8
R/P
110 X 8

*DB Shrugs*
40 X 12

45 X 8
R/P
50 X 8


*BB Curls - Straight bar**
30 X 12

60 X 6
R/P
60 X 6
R/P
60 X 4 (Fail)


Interval Cardio

treadmill, 5% incline
Pace - 3.5 / 5.5
1:00 - :30
15 mins..

Cool down 5 mins

Total workout:  1:05, including cardio and 6 min WU @ start.
 - was totally spent after this...  Liking the "intense" nature..


All marked with * were generally "NEW" exercises..


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 28, 2008)

Wow - heavy BB rows there Dennis. Good job


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice rowing CB!  Your BB rows are almost what I do.


----------



## boilermaker (Apr 28, 2008)

great workout dennis!!

Hey, from a diabetic here's a little tip on when the only thing to eat is pizza.

I just eat the toppings and throw away the crust.  Saves you from loads of useless carbs.

The ice cream cake?  Can't help you there 

And ya know, a big cheat day here or there doesn't make any difference in the grand scheme of things anyway.


----------



## thewicked (Apr 28, 2008)

great work man! I take it you're new here too? nice log you have going! I can't wait to watch these numbers fly up in no time!


----------



## Pylon (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 28, 2008)

in fact carb loading occasionally will actually help the weight loss process


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

Morning!

Still rainy / crappy so I gave the pup another day off 
Spent about 1 1/2 hrs (and $300) at the vet alst night for an "I don't know" and prescription puppy Visine..?? and antibiotics.

She has a "cloudy" eye..  don't know why, noticed it on Saturday and brought her for a quick look see..  will she how she does...

Tonight will be legs...   getting ready for this one..  woohoo!!

@thewicked - yes, new to the site, not new to workoing out / losing weight..  the damn stuff just keeps finding me..  

I am enjoying the "newbie" gains..    stuff changes with me almost daily, including the attitude  

I like this guy >>     

will post workout later tonight,


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent w/o BRother Country, lookin solid my Friend!!!


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*Update 4/29 part deux..*

Hello...

Legs, evening workout, after dinner..

Cadence 2x4x, with R/P between sets (tried) 

Back Squats - Feet close together (shoulder width, heels on 5 lb plate)
*No Smith Machine tonight - Freestyle 

warmup / stretch, noticed cramps in my legs ??  wtf??  haven't even started

Bar (35) X 12  rests were more like 1:00 + due to running around for weights
95 X 8
115 X 2 (something popped in right knee? another WTF moment)
115 X 8
135 X 6

*Front Squats - rest R/P no weight change - Wider stance (greater than shoulder width)
95 X 2 (didn't like the grip, changed to cross arms)
95 X 6
95 X 6
95 X 4
94 X 4

BB Stiff legged deadlifts - R/P
135 X 10
225 X 4
225 X 4
225 X 1
225 X 1

*Glute Ham raises - 
New exercise, WTF??  people keep talking about how great these are..?
Took 5 mins to setup the bench
..  with my legs spent from earlier I could barely hold myself up

I will give my credit for 4 "raises" (assisted)
Plus a couple of negative..  
I need to either get stronger legs, or loose upper body weight before attempting again..  

Leg Curls (since the GHR went bust) - R/P
60 X 8
70 X 8
70 X 8
70 X 8

(can barely walk at this point...)

Calf raises - R/P
#4 X 20
#4 X 20

Total time 1 Hr.
No cardio tonight



Dropped a bunch of weight from smith squats to free squats..??  Is this normal?  -or- a result of doing the more intense weights / cardio..?

thoughts on this appreciated..

CB (hurting)

P.S.  Puppies eye is already looking better


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 29, 2008)

the difference in smiths and regular squats is totally normal...look at it this way...you can do more on smiths (usually) because the form is already set for you, it's less akward and your using fewer muscles to stabalize yourself


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Update 4/30*

Basic health walk 2 miles ~ 35 mins...
Legs are HURTING!  rest of day off..

Hopefully will be in the quarry this evening with a few friends doing the scuba thing..  




b_reed23 said:


> the difference in smiths and regular squats is totally normal...look at it this way...you can do more on smiths (usually) because the form is already set for you, it's less akward and your using fewer muscles to stabalize yourself



Thanks!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Nice rowing CB!  *Your BB rows are almost what I do.*



Ditto, you're looking strong CB


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

yo, country!  how you likin' the new split you've got?
looks great! 

 GHRs, huh?  i'm doing to be trying those out for the first time this weekend.  i hear they're the ultimate equalizer.  i'm getting ready for my humble pie.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Tonight I was able to hit the quarry for a quick little dive...

max depth 30'     Time :30 mins
Water temp @ surface 52 F
Water temp @ depth 43 F

Putting on the double's after doing legs the day before was a treat...  although the suit / BC was fitting looser 



@ GAZ > thanks!  coming from you I take that as a real compliment..





nadirmg said:


> yo, country!  how you likin' the new split you've got?
> looks great!
> 
> GHRs, huh?  i'm doing to be trying those out for the first time this weekend.  i hear they're the ultimate equalizer.  i'm getting ready for my humble pie.



.. New split is just starting..  and I like it.  Archangel is helping me out IMMENSELY!  He is the KING of *INTENSITY!*  the R/P is killer 

GHR's - Ha Ha Ha..  I have a few slices of [humble] pie here if you need..   Everyone talks about 'em..  now I know why..


----------



## b_reed23 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey...no pie for you mister!! 

oh...it's humble....nevermind


----------



## boilermaker (May 1, 2008)

i had a similar experience when i tried GHR's for the first time last week.  something like.................

holy shit!! i hope nobody is watching this, lol


----------



## lucifuge (May 1, 2008)

good work bro!
keep it up


----------



## katt (May 1, 2008)

Yup... .GHR..... I tried them once.... said basically the same thing when I went to lower myself down and almost fell on my face..


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> i had a similar experience when i tried GHR's for the first time last week.  something like.................
> 
> holy shit!! i hope nobody is watching this, lol



same here...  I kept looking around..  I am sure people received more than their price of admission in entertainment..  



lucifuge said:


> good work bro!
> keep it up



Thanks!



katt said:


> Yup... .GHR..... I tried them once.... said basically the same thing when I went to lower myself down and almost fell on my face..




LOL.. too funny.  Was one of more humbling experiences..  but I was still LMAO..      hey why not??  This IS supposed to be fun,...  RIGHT??


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

*Update 5/1*

Uh,  one word...  crippled   
no walking / workout today..  

Excuse # 1 - too cold out (it was 30 degrees this am)

Excuse # 2 - had to run to the store for milk..  need the coffee, hence not enough time

Excuse #3 - (this is the big one)...  I can barely walk..  I look light a penguin hooker after mardi-gras...

MUTHA!!    

I have a class (Scuba) after dinner, so the gym will be out today..  I will be doing push b tomorrow  



Schedule was:
Sat - push a
Sun - off
Mon - pull a
Tues - legs (ouch!)
Wed - off
Thurs - off

Fri - Push b
Sat - pull b
Sun - off
Mon - legs.


etc...

I am assuming that this is sufficient time off between..  It feels like I should be doing more..??  dunno...  will go like this and see what happens.  

Later,


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2008)

Only your body will tell you if it's sufficent time in between w/o's, listen to it and you'll learn my Friend!!! Best Wishes!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 1, 2008)

> Excuse #3 - (this is the big one)... I can barely walk.. I look light a penguin hooker after mardi-gras...


 

 what a mental picture, and a very valid excuse....did anyone throw beads at you today??


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

mmm hmmm.  man some days it just hurts too much to walk.  i'd rather sit in my chair for hours on end.  too bad it hurts MORE when i get up after sitting for so long....

haha, yea, looks like AA is showing how to punish yourself very nicely.


----------



## countryboy (May 2, 2008)

*Update 5/2*

PUSH - B
(warmups interval:  time to change weight ~ 1:00, working set R/P)

Chest
Flat DB Press
20 X 12
25 X 6
30 X 3
50 (F)
40 X 6, 4, 1

Incline BB Bench
50 X 10, 6, 6

**Cable Crossovers
20 X 12
40 X 6
50 X 6
60 X 6

Delts
**BB Military Press
20 X 12
40 X 6
50 X 6, 5, 3

**Rear DB Laterals
15 X 10
20 X 8
25 X 6, 6, 6

Triceps (B)
**Dips (Only go down half way, arms just above parallel)
Assisted - #20 (full stack)
8, 6, 5, 5,  static hold / neg :15 seconds

Cardio
HIIT - Treadmill, 5% incline

5 min wu
15 min
1:00 @ 3.5
:30 @ 5.5
5 min cool down

Max heart rate 185, min 155 (during intervals)
Needed to extend the lower speed portion for :30 @ times to let HR come down a bit.

Calories 279

total time (warmup / weights / cardio) 1:05

exercises marked with ** were new...


----------



## King Silverback (May 2, 2008)

Solid w/o BRother Country, I sent ya a PM!!! Let me know my Friend, doin Great imo!!!


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

sweet dumbbell work! that's brutal shit to do over and over again exercise after exercise.. good stuff!


----------



## SamEaston (May 3, 2008)

Max heart rate 185bpm ???

Christ, you really are hitting it hard. Well done, i know it hurts alot to get your heart up that high, but man it must be doing you the world of good


----------



## nadirmg (May 3, 2008)

how are the shoulders doing?  new DB exercises should result in some AWESOME soreness  

you are tearin' it UP in here!


----------



## countryboy (May 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Solid w/o BRother Country, I sent ya a PM!!! Let me know my Friend, doin Great imo!!!



Yes Sir!  ..  and acknowledged.  Thanks!  I made some changes prior to today's workout..  



thewicked said:


> sweet dumbbell work! that's brutal shit to do over and over again exercise after exercise.. good stuff!



Thanks..  I really lift a LOT more, I am just trying to lure you into a false sense of security until we can get some $$$ on it  

Actually, it is simply to get the form down.    ..  and lifting a bare bar all the time was not helping the ego..  



SamEaston said:


> Max heart rate 185bpm ???
> 
> Christ, you really are hitting it hard. Well done, i know it hurts alot to get your heart up that high, but man it must be doing you the world of good



Yeah, that was max...  didn't feel too well when that one happened..  
the higher intervals were more like 175, 177..  still "intense"..  

I am trying to subscribe to the "get in, get it done, go home work on the diet" philosophy..  really messing with what I am used to...  



nadirmg said:


> how are the shoulders doing?  new DB exercises should result in some AWESOME soreness
> 
> you are tearin' it UP in here!



Thanks!  Right "back" at ya..!!  Wait until I take the measurements tomorrow am..  There are a few surprises..  

... update to follow...


----------



## countryboy (May 3, 2008)

*Update 5/3*

Weight day

PULL
Back (B)
Rack Deads (Bars right at knee level)
135 X 12  1:00
185 X 6  1:00
205 X 3  1:00
225 X 6, 6, 6  R/P


**Pullups (Assisted if you need, they are a GREAT exercise)
Assisted #20 (full rack)
6, 5, 4, 3.8 (He he) 1, neg :05, neg :15


DB Bent over Rows (1 Arm at a time)
40 X 10, 10, 10
(10 right, 10 left, etc. no rest)


Traps (B)
DB Shrugs
50 X 8, 8, 8, 8 (R/P)


Biceps (B)
**Seated Incline DB Curls
15 X 8
20 X 6, 6, 6 (R/P)

Cardio
Eliptical - Continuous heart rate (155 - 165)
Wu - :05
Incline 9, Resistance 9 - :25
Cool down - :05
379 calories

Total workout time 1:05 including 6 min warmup.

Tomorrow is another update for measurements..  (was going to do it today, but my grand-daughter stayed over and I made breakfast / played, etc..)  priorities..



** Items marked were new exercises...


----------



## goob (May 4, 2008)

Good work CB.

Great job on the cardio, that must have been pretty hard to do at that heartrate _after_ a workout...


----------



## countryboy (May 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work CB.
> 
> Great job on the cardio, that must have been pretty hard to do at that heartrate _after_ a workout...



Thanks!  ...  trying like hell...  You're familiar with the place..


----------



## countryboy (May 4, 2008)

*Update 5/4*

Sunday - Off from trainging..
Focus on rest / diet.

Weight:  216.8
BF:  20 mm  24.22%

From start of measuring (March)

Neck  -1"
Chest  -1 7/8"
Waist  -3 1/2"
Hips  -2"
Biceps - I had lost 1", now back to original size
Legs - Same, I lost 1", now back
Calfs -3/4"

OK, the weight isn't moving as quickly as I would like..  BUT..  the sizes are pretty much on track..  Most especially the BF %..



Here is the kicker...  When I started, I was wearing size 40 for pants (tight!)..  to where is what so uncomfortable, I would come home and put on sweats ASAP!

I have been wearing 38's (my old stuff) comfortably...  Yesterday I was able to put on a pair of 36 jeans!   Albeit a "little" tight (sorta like stuffing 10 lbs of s#!t in a 5 lb bag) but I could put them on, zip them up, and walk ..  didn't want to try squatting..  ;-)  almost like my 40's used to fit me..

It is now getting to be a little tougher,  the easy gains aren't as easy..

Still ejoying the ride!

Lot of stuff to do today..  Scuba class, dance class, will catch up more with y'all later.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

hey countryboy, you're progress is great so far man, keep it up great job with fitting into some old jeans - that's always a confidence booster!


----------



## King Silverback (May 4, 2008)

Excellent w/o my Friend, and Congrats on your shift of weight!!! keep at it and you'll be right where you wanna be Brother Country!!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 4, 2008)

2 things...

1.  you have lost 3 1/2" from your waist since the beginning of March?? That is freaking awsome!!!!! 

2.  Dance class?? Cool beans...what kind of dance classes are you taking????


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> hey countryboy, you're progress is great so far man, keep it up great job with fitting into some old jeans - that's always a confidence booster!



Thanks!  Yes, even though they did not fit well..  just a sign that they will soon!



Archangel said:


> Excellent w/o my Friend, and Congrats on your shift of weight!!! keep at it and you'll be right where you wanna be Brother Country!!! Hope all is well!!!



Thanks to you sir!  You get to share in a part of this too!!




b_reed23 said:


> 2 things...
> 
> 1.  you have lost 3 1/2" from your waist since the beginning of March?? That is freaking awsome!!!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks..  yes,  there was a LOT there to lose, and still more..  LOL...

Dance is Country Western dancing..  NOT the old style music...  Very new upbeat and uses a LOT of hip hop / top 40 music..  Also do 2 step, swing, etc..  anything we can dance to..  Haven't done any of the ball room stuff..  amybe some day..  

My mother-in-law teaches (as well as my wife and her sisters) and I mainly DJ..  Last night I had off so I could enjoy sitting with some friends and leaving early..


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

*Update 5/5*

Morning health walk...  2 miles with the puppy ..  ~ 35 mins


*maybe* get to do legs after work..  not sure.  right now the calendar is free, but I am thinking there will be stuff to do after work.  Which means legs tomorrow



Later,


----------



## Triple Threat (May 5, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Neck  -1"
> Chest  -1 7/8"
> Waist  -3 1/2"
> Hips  -2"



I didn't realize you were so tiny.  


   Progress, man, progress!


----------



## boilermaker (May 5, 2008)

Dennis, man, things are looking awesome in here

Keep it up so we can all watch you on dancing with the stars


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

wow dude.  awesome progress!  and the numbers to prove it too!  that's gotta be such a boost and momentum^10!

keep at it!  i can't wait to see what you look like in a few months from now, man.  and i mean that the most un-gay way possible.


----------



## b_reed23 (May 5, 2008)




----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

god cb, you are such a loser.

as bad as it sounds, i always know when i need to start losing weight, and that is when i go to tie my shoes and i have to straighten up to get my breathe and then finish.

if you keep this up, you are gonna catch me. im at 199.


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

*Greetings all....*



Triple Threat said:


> I didn't realize you were so tiny.
> 
> 
> Progress, man, progress!



Too Funny..  never looked at it that way... 

Thanks!



boilermaker said:


> Dennis, man, things are looking awesome in here
> 
> Keep it up so we can all watch you on dancing with the stars



Boiler:  that is funny..  my wife and I watch DWTS and I always say it would be nice to have a physique like those guys..  Something to shoot for eh..?

Thanks for the kind words..



nadirmg said:


> wow dude.  awesome progress!  and the numbers to prove it too!  that's gotta be such a boost and momentum^10!
> 
> keep at it!  i can't wait to see what you look like in a few months from now, man.  and i mean that the most un-gay way possible.



Thanks!  You are progressing well too!  and to think your post on the "challenge" helped to spark my ass in gear.  

Summer challenge 2008, then we will cruise for a bit..  try and find what "maintenance" is..  




the other half said:


> god cb, you are such a loser.
> 
> as bad as it sounds, i always know when i need to start losing weight, and that is when i go to tie my shoes and i have to straighten up to get my breathe and then finish.
> 
> if you keep this up, you are gonna catch me. im at 199.



Thanks!  The dedication that you and Katt show in your journals is a very motivating force...    I do plan on catching you (figuratively) soon!

the challenge ends July 1st..  and I am planning on being < 200...  I will even take 199.9  


todays update to follow....


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

*Update 5/6*

Weight day - Legs "B"

(this will complete one set of A / B for new split routine.  Exercises / weights should be solidified on the next round, once all the pain subsides..   )

LEGS B - Cadence 2x4x  interval R/P

Quads - Squats (Feet Wide)
Bar X 12 - 1:00
95 X 8 - 1:00
115 X 4 - 1:00
135 X 6
R/P
135 X 4
R/P
135 X 4

Front Squat (Feet Narrow)
95 X 6
R/P
95 X 5
R/P
95 X 4
R/P
95 X 6

(Could have done more / more weight, but form was suffering BIG time..)

Hams - DB Stiff Legged Deadlifts
40 X 10
R/P
60 X 8
R/P
80 X 4
R/P
80 X 4

Standing Leg Curls (single - one leg @ a time)
20 X 10 each leg, no rest
30 X 8 each leg, no rest  (Didn't like the machine, went back to lying curls)
Lying Leg Curls
70 X 6
R/P
70 X 6

Calves - **Seated Calve Raises
90 X 12
R/P
90 X 12
R/P
90 X 15

Abs - Crunch
BW 25, L-15, R-15
25 X 8 (on chest) - 25 X 1, 1, 1, 1, 1 (weight over head)

Leg Lift BW 15, 15  (screwed up and only did 15..  no energy, should have been 20 +)

Total time - :55 mins w/ 6 min warmup...  no cardio.


My main priorities are sleep and diet..  which I screwed up on both  

Only had ~ 4.5 hrs sleep (broken??)
.. and only had 1800 calories yesterday, lack of proper planning..  this should have been 2200 - 2400  

So the energy wasn't _really_ there for the workout.. plus it was the first time I worked out at lunch time..  Gym was EMPTY..

..  but I was still able to waste the legs pretty good..  was walking funny going to the truck 

came home, and carbed up on pasta and chicken (leftovers) and shrimp cocktail..  Yummy!

All for now..


----------



## King Silverback (May 6, 2008)

Great w/o my Friend!!! Be careful though if form starts to go, thats when it's too heavy or your too tired, just be careful!!! You are doing Awesome Brother Country!!!


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

Hey, nice workout CB!!!!  Good job on the front squats, lord knows they ain't easy...


----------



## katt (May 6, 2008)

The only thing I can think of saying after reading that workout is......

*OWWEEEEEE!*


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

nice stuff, country!  and those front squats with close stance??  hit those quads pretty good, huh?  

i'm doing my quad dominant leg workout tomorrow


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

i really hope that you get to 199.9, but by then i had better be at 190. well i hope to be 190 by our trip, and i might be 199 when we get back.


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

katt said:


> The only thing I can think of saying after reading that workout is......
> 
> *OWWEEEEEE!*











Sometimes I wonder about katt, 'that damn hoochie'......


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

*Update 5/7 - 5/8*

Update for 5/7
Basic health walk...  2 miles

Update for 5/8
Nadda, nothing, nunya..  
Lots of stuff, with little time..  I might be able to get to the gym after work depending on class / pool for tonight?

Will need to catch up on sleep..  only getting ~ 4 - 4.5 hrs the past couple of nights.  Not good.  Diet still in check 

Had a nice dive last night with one of my students and a couple of other gentlemen.  Water still chilly (46F), but coming along 



All,

Thanks for the replies..  Will catch up on your journals as well..  work keeps getting in the way 


Arch, yes..  keeping an eye on the form..   I can now start to appreciate the benefit of the compound movements.  You can get off base, or reel it back in within the same set..  need to focus!


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

katt said:


> The only thing I can think of saying after reading that workout is......
> 
> *OWWEEEEEE!*




Uh, yeah..  the back is feeling it (yesterday and today)...  Good stuff..




nadirmg said:


> nice stuff, country!  and those front squats with close stance??  hit those quads pretty good, huh?
> 
> i'm doing my quad dominant leg workout tomorrow



Funny, but I did not feel it in the quads as much as expected..??  The hips / knees / back took most of the work..??

Still good overall for the "core"..  Loving the compound movements.

How'd your workout go?  (goes to check)..  



the other half said:


> i really hope that you get to 199.9, but by then i had better be at 190. well i hope to be 190 by our trip, and i might be 199 when we get back.



Me too!  199.9 is not too far away..  WooHoo.

Have fun on your trip..  Call the weight gain "bulking" and there will be NO guilt!  



goob said:


> ..... 'that damn hoochie'......


----------



## nadirmg (May 8, 2008)

countryboy said:


> How'd your workout go?  (goes to check)..



it was horrendous.  but i survived it.  barely


----------



## countryboy (May 9, 2008)

*Update 5/9*

..  still busy..  *hope* to get to the gym tonight.. If so, it will be a late one.  the weekend is JAM packed with stuff..  Talking 6:00 am until 12:00 midnight.. Saturday, and 6:00 am until 3:00 Sunday..  then Mother's Day.

I know.. proper planning and all..  

Will keep a check on the diet and give it hell come Monday!

To all the Moms..  Have a great Mother's Day!  Enjoy.  

Later,


----------



## countryboy (May 12, 2008)

*Update 5/12*

Long weekend...

Scuba check out dives Sat AM, Getting ready for a surprise retirement party in the afternoon..  party Saturday night..  Home at 1:00 am.

Back up at 6:15 for more checkout dives..  home at 1:30 in the afternoon..  then attend to my wife for "her" mother's day..  

Quite the weekend..  diet was "ok" (cheated on Saturday night )  but overall went well.

Need to get back to the gym.  Will probably be tomorrow, just need to decide if it will be am or pm.  The am treks were going better (more consistent) but not getting enough sleep...

Will need to get the schedule nailed down..  

Later,


----------



## b_reed23 (May 12, 2008)

the schedule thing happens to all of us Dennis....just do the best you can!


----------



## katt (May 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Sometimes I wonder about katt, 'that damn hoochie'......



Whaattt??


----------



## King Silverback (May 12, 2008)

How goes it Brother Country??? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

b_reed23 said:


> the schedule thing happens to all of us Dennis....just do the best you can!



yup, the schedule thing is one of the hardest things for me sometimes.  hang in there country!!


----------



## b_reed23 (May 14, 2008)

Where ya at CB?? how are things going??


----------



## boilermaker (May 20, 2008)

where the HELL are You?????  This is how it starts......miss a couple days, turns into a couple weeks.........pretty soon its new years and your making resolutions again.  I know this because I've Done This Many Times!  Come back..........


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, I said you were gonna be a regular, that you were going to stick with it...don't make me a liar!!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jun 5, 2008)

I sure hope Burner didn't get hold of him.


----------



## countryboy (Jun 30, 2008)

Priorities have slipped...  Been thinking of you guys, and the hardest part is coming back...

Doing OK, just busy, and my priorities went south...  Damn 

Talk soon!
-Dennis


----------



## b_reed23 (Jun 30, 2008)

not that I can say much, I slip once in a while too...but still keep checking in with us...it may be hard to come back, but reading all the journals will motivate you in amazing ways!!!!


----------



## countryboy (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks B!

Yes, I need to stay around...  The "pattern" of the past is starting to creep back...  Can't let it get hold of me..

I will get this licked in no time..


----------

